# New to the forum, Hello!



## johnscott311 (Dec 15, 2009)

well i am new to the forum. just figured i would say hi and post a pic of one of my rides.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

johnscott311 said:


> well i am new to the forum. just figured i would say hi and post a pic of one of my rides.


Hello. You have a damn nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnscott311 (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks alot! i have put some time in it getting the fit just right and designing the wheel cover graphics.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Very nice ride you have there too, looks so damned fast just sitting still.


----------

